# Sierra resort - sharm - please help



## samui13 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi does anyone know of any owners in Sierra Resort sharm el sheikh. We are trying to get as many owners together as possible to form a resident's association in view of recent events. If you know of anyone, please can you send them in my direction. We are a big group but we need to get bigger, many thanks. louise


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

samui13 said:


> Hi does anyone know of any owners in Sierra Resort sharm el sheikh. We are trying to get as many owners together as possible to form a resident's association in view of recent events. If you know of anyone, please can you send them in my direction. We are a big group but we need to get bigger, many thanks. louise


Sierra Resort in Nabq Bay used to be very nice but is now very well known as a resort plagued with problems there are residents here on the developer's facebook page being vocal with the issues of hassle, grief, disrepair, illegal requests and promises which do not transpire who wish to form an association and you should find people here

Sierra Resort NABQ - Info | Facebook

It makes for an interesting read, from what I can see someone even went to the police and there are plenty of angry people

The developer NABQ SINAI for HOTELS in the facebook thread tells people if they don't like something not to use it and even calls one resident a "low life" and tells people that such a committee would be illegal and even admits the initial contract was a "joke"

Just some quotes from the developer

"Sierra Resort NABQ when you don't like the service please reject it and stop it , i don't force you to have it" "if i answer you with same attitude ,i will call you a low life charecter"

"Sierra Resort NABQ for people who thought that this payment will cover running the resort for 100 years , sorry that would be a joke"

Buyer beware...


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

samui13 said:


> Hi does anyone know of any owners in Sierra Resort sharm el sheikh. We are trying to get as many owners together as possible to form a resident's association in view of recent events. If you know of anyone, please can you send them in my direction. We are a big group but we need to get bigger, many thanks. louise


Above poster lived there for a while so he knows it quite well, i will send a couple of leaseholders details by PM that im sure would be happy to get involved. Apart from bad tenants i know they have had major problems with developers/Agents too.


Saaf


----------



## alboyes (Dec 5, 2012)

Anyone on here still involved in sierra. Many issues


----------

